# storage and removal



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi 
I am trying to find some reviews on mud Algarve storage and removal company, has anyone had any experience with them please.
please PM me if you know anything about this company.
I'm sorry if this is against the rules.

Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I can think of four Algarve Storage and removal companies but 'mud' isn't one of them. Can you give a bit more info on what you want to know ?


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

MrBife said:


> I can think of four Algarve Storage and removal companies but 'mud' isn't one of them. Can you give a bit more info on what you want to know ?


Hi MrBife

I need to move our furniture from Liverpool to the Algarve between the 5th and 10th of June 2017
These furniture and boxes need to be stored for 1year while we rent and decide where to settle for good.
We have roughly 10 cubic meters

RK


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

Where in the Algarve?


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

AlgarveMike said:


> Where in the Algarve?


We are moving to Tavira in June

After a lot of research we have found Algarve removals who does both removal and storage. They have some good reviews and sound very professional so will probably go with them. However we are always interested in comparing companies, especially if they are recommended. 

RK


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

These people do a groupage service but not storage - https://www.anyvan.com/av/aw

Algarve Freight http://algarvefreightcentre.com/
Algarve Express Algarve Express Removals and Transport - UK to Algarve Removals and Transport Portugal
DLS Couriers DLS Removals and Storage
Direct Transport https://directtransport.net/about-us/
Algarve Removals https://www.algarveremovals.com/

All do UK to PT Transport and offer storage facilities. Costs will be much the same as they all calculate using a per m3 price table so I wouldn't waste too much of your time (or theirs) doing price comparisons. They all know their business and have been around a long time (Algarve Express is a spin off from Algarve Freight - new name but experienced people)


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks MrBife that is really helpful
RK


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

I know a storage place in Sao Bras if it helps.... Brazmaq Lda....run by Peter Chester Browne.


----------

